# Garra rufa trouble



## Looksliketrouble (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi, this is my very first post! One of my garra rufa has a strange protrusion coming out of it, which oddly enough looks like a penis. I've had a look on the net but it's kind of hard to search for (no pun intended)
I have a pic of it, but can't seem to work out how to post it. Does anyone know what it is?

Thanks in advance


----------

